# reptile shed pictures



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

firstly sorry all as i havent been on for ages. been busy trying to get stuff sorted.
anyway as some of you know i have been harping on about getting a new shed built for my reps. the shed was put up on friday last week it is 10ft by 12ft (large enough to have a shed load of geckos (excuse the pun)). anyway i have been short on time as i have to get back to wales on thursday so everything must be done by then.

yesterday i put the marine plywood flooring in and went to a timber store to get all the neccesarry wood cut.

today the electrician came round to put 24 plug points in and i started the insulating and stud walls. i have just finished at 1am, stil not done but i dont think the neighbours would approve of me having the hammer and drill out in the middle of the night so have had to call it quits untill 7 am when i can re-start.

so heres a few pics of how far i have got.









tomorrow i have to finish the stud walls by 9am when the electrician is coming back to put the socket faces and light switches in. then while he is doing that i need to run round with a few tubes of sealent and seal any gaps i can find so as crickets dont get into the walls. once the electrician leaves at about 10.30-11.00 i have too clear it out completely so i can lay the vynal flooring. this has to be done by 2 o'clock as sometime around 2 o'clock 50+flat pack and glass vivs arrive and need to be put in position along with all the reptile assorted stuff (thermostats,heaters,uv,cage furnishings) and i have to have all this done by thursday afternoon/evening ready to go back to wales. bummer.

ps just dont ask how much this has all cost :shock: :roll:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds like you're going to be busy! Good luck with setting up the rep shed hope it ends up better than you imagine :wink:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Its looks reall warm inside there, its more of a reptile house than a shed  Looks cosier than my own bedroom


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

looking good mate. Will be cool to see that later this year.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh looks pretty cool.
Hows come ur buyin al new vivs?
you moving from wales to england or summit and its inpractical to bring them with?


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

Na - Show off


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

thats really good, will look brill when its all finished.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

That looks amazing Ace and i bet its costing a fortune as well mate.Just a thought but have you considered heating the shed rather than the individual vivs or do you keep a variety that needs different heat requirements?


I would love to see it when its finally finished mate and well done for getting it all done in such a short period of time


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks great mate, can't wait to see some pics with it full of reps.......


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Look great, can't wait to see pics when its finished


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

well its end of day two interior decorating the shed.

today i finished the stud walls, layed the flooring and finally started constructing the vivs (well they actually came pre built to my supprise but i still had to dissmantle them to put the electrics in and then re build them.



this is a preview of the first wall of vivs under contruction. 10 vivs in place 26 to go + fishtank + turtle tank.



this photo shows the hatchling rack and vivs on the back wall should have space to house about 40-50 hatchling geckos here.



this shows just a small selection of the vivs still to be unpacked and put in place.

so what do you think now? am i working hard enough or am i slacking?


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

greenphase good idea but i have too many different requirements to just heat the shed. i wish i could it would have saved a packet. the insulation is more for keeping the heat out than in. i diddnt want it being like an oven in there else my leaf tailed geckos would keel over and die.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

looking good mate.. good luck


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

keep the pics coming looking great cant wait to see it finished 8)


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

How professional is that looking?? You're gonna sleep for a month! Hope you're eating lots of carbs to keep your energy levels up! :lol:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Must be costing a fortune mate but will look class when it's done, where did you get the vivs from they look the part....


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeh looking good  
Bet thats costing a bomb, but it will look quality when its finished


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

2 days work and all thats done. Definitely have to come see it later this summer then.


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

havnt been able to post for a few days as i had to pop back to wales to see how the littleuns were doing in my absence. was quite happy as i found some tanzanian forest gecko eggs. anyway arrived home at about 8pm this evening and went straight to work on the shed. here is an updated pic.


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

Keep forgetting to ask, as you're so up on your security are you planning to put individual locks on all those vivs? Then you'd be like a 'proper' shop! :roll:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Its looking good Ace... amazing what 2 1/2 days work does..


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

ace that looks fantastic good for you keep updating us with the pics. i know its all hard work but is'nt the self satisfaction so worth it.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Robinson said:


> Na - Show off
> 
> Keep forgetting to ask, as you're so up on your security are you planning to put individual locks on all those vivs? Then you'd be like a 'proper' shop! :roll:


Have i missed something here........ :?


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

what kinda something?


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Just thought i felt tension in the air.....


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

LOL not at all, just jealous :lol: :lol:


----------



## scotty (Dec 31, 2005)

mate..you could actually live in there...you could seriously make that into a pet shop. lol you should ..get a pet shop license and get into wholesale


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Robinson said:


> LOL not at all, just jealous :lol: :lol:


lol......tell me about it, looks like paradise to me.......... :lol:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

now thats a proper shed! 8)8)8)
just one question tho, wheres the rusty lawnmower gonna go?


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

Seriously slacking Ace.... I know you spent all day/eve in the shed so _WHERE_ are our pictures???


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

ok again i have been busy in the shed and its pretty much complete. all thats left to do cant be done till i bring the animals back as the remaining supplies i need are here in wales with me (i.e a couple more tanks, bags and bags of sand etc). so anyway here is what the shed is looking like now.

damn it maybe not, all of the pictures are over 1mb anyone know of somewhere else i could host them or how to reduce them? if someone can let me know than ill post them up.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Send them to me on msn mate and ill make them a little smaller for you and put them up too.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Try photobucket........ :wink:


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Cannot belive I haven't seen this post sooner! It looks Awesome! God knows how much that must be costing! Kinda got me thinking though! lol! 

Well done, you must be over the moon with it so far! I know I would be...


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

i have decided to wait untill sunday as i take the animals home tomorrow so ill get plenty of pics on sunday to ensure that some are under 1mb an i can post them.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool, can't wait


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Is it monday yet?


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

I went. I saw. I've turned a rather unflattering green :mrgreen:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

can i borrow your eyes Robinson to see it then please?? :lol: :lol: Either that or Ace tell me when we can come round to go WOW... so then you can look smug :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

I'll 'ave a word - although you may be asked to show the contents of your pockets on leaving :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

In that case i won't take anything in my pockets :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

ok heres what you have all been waiting for. i decided to go with photobucket in order to host the images. everything is now in with the exception of my turtles as thier tank hast arrived yet so they are living in my bedroom in an old fishtank and i havnt taken my lungfish out to the shed yet as it weighs a bloody ton so dont want to move it yet (will do in a couple of weeks). i still have some minor tinkering to do and i need to finish tarting up some of the tanks but the animals are all in and looking happy so far.




























this is an example of a tank that still needs tarting up.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats looking awesome mate, nice work


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Oh wow it looks like your very own reptile shop. Its fantastic


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow that looks fantastic!!! Very professional looking


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

looking very good 8) :2thumb:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

That looks ace m8 8)


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Bloody hell...looks amazing mate. Good work.


----------



## Alc (Jun 23, 2006)

wow wow wow

bet that takes a lot of time to look after! and bet i cost a bomb


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

That is totally amazing mate..........


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Ace that is one stunning set up you have mate.I say it again i take my hat of to you.

I just hope you have the shed alarmed mate as if not im there next week :wink:   :lol: :lol:


----------

